# What famous woman would you want to fatten?



## Russ2d (Jan 3, 2007)

A fun question to all the FA/Feeders,

Which female celebrity would you want to see fattened up? Who do you think would make a gorgeous fat woman if relieved from their god-awful  thin state?


I'm thinking Jennifer Connelly, Sarah Michelle Gellar or Jeri Ryan


----------



## mango (Jan 3, 2007)

*Liv Tyler and her chubby sister Mia.


 *


----------



## Zoom (Jan 3, 2007)

Make Kirstie Alley about 400 pounds and then tell her, "I guess you're right, you're not going to get a man after all, because you pissed off all the FAs."


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 3, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> A fun question to all the FA/Feeders,
> 
> Which female celebrity would you want to see fattened up? Who do you think would make a gorgeous fat woman if relieved from their god-awful  thin state?
> 
> ...



As my friend Tamara would say... "Me, with a fresh dye job."


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 3, 2007)

Zsa Zsa Gabor.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 3, 2007)

TSL, of course.  

Oh, you mean B-list celebrities? Then Rachel Ray. We watch her eat lots of "bites" in each episode and just about orgasms with each one. There is nothing like a woman enjoying good cooking. Whether it is acting or not, I'm buying!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 3, 2007)

Rachael McAdams, Jenny McCarthy, Rachael Weis, and several other mentioned here.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 3, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## maxoutfa (Jan 3, 2007)

Natasha from Rocky and Bullwinkle - bet Boris would LOVE that.


----------



## -Michael- (Jan 3, 2007)

This link has a lot of celebrity morphs, but done mostly by the general public, so some are not really made in good taste. Still good ones though.

http://www.worth1000.com/galleries.asp?rel=Feeding+Time&display=photoshop&id=11728


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 3, 2007)

Spanky said:


> TSL, of course.
> 
> Oh, you mean B-list celebrities? Then Rachel Ray. We watch her eat lots of "bites" in each episode and just about orgasms with each one. There is nothing like a woman enjoying good cooking. Whether it is acting or not, I'm buying!



No one appreciates us F-list celebs anymore.


----------



## Teecher (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd return Jennifer Lopez back into what she looked like when she was a dancer on that show 'In Living Color'! Man, she was hot!!!

I'm a pear lover. Please excuse me.

Teecher


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 3, 2007)

Marilyn Monroe was gorgeous... but I'd love to see what she would have looked like had she been a much larger woman. Just a thought.


----------



## ripley (Jan 3, 2007)

Robin McGraw, so Dr. Phil would cry.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 3, 2007)

Kirstie Alley :blush:


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 3, 2007)

rachel ray and tiffani amber thiessen


----------



## Brainiac (Jan 3, 2007)

Pamela Anderson. :eat2:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 3, 2007)

I would prefer a much fatter Christina Ricci. I so miss her natural bustiness. Seeing her now looking like Skeletor is just painful.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jan 3, 2007)

Jessica Simpson.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 3, 2007)

ya know, i'd love to see a fatter leslie boone. i always thought she was really cute.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 3, 2007)

britney spears, jessica simpson, pamela anderson


----------



## Regular Bill (Jan 3, 2007)

I would want to see a curvier Nigella Lawson.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 3, 2007)

Rena Sofer from Sci-Fi's THE CHRONICLE and now NBC's HEROES(Petrelli's wife-in-a-wheelchair) would make the best SSBBW ever. I have spoken.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 3, 2007)

good call Ned. I didn't even think of her. You have spoken well.


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2007)

My first thought is that Id rather already fat people became celebrities (in a positive way). So much beauty and talent around Dimensions, why arent they casting these people? Not in the designated fat friend/parent/whatever role, but just as ordinary people. Like in The Gilmore Girls, how much more realistic would it be if the food obsessed mom Lorelei were other than stick thin? What if she were a little plump, but totally cool with it and happy with her body? What a message that would send!

My next thought is Marie Antoinette: let HER eat cake! And shed gotten fat enough maybe they never would have managed to get her up on that guillotine platform.

To attempt to answer the question in its original intent, ummm, there are so few celebrities that I even notice because most are so painfully thin, but I guess I can think of a few from over the years. Elizabeth McGovern (I think that is the name, she was in Shes Having a Baby and one I think called Bedroom Window). I always thought she looked like she was supposed to be plump. Oprah, she scares me when shes thin, Id love her to achieve her former lovely size again. The gal who played Willow on Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Britney Spears, she is horrible, but since Im going to see pictures of her anyway I have to say shed actually be kind of cute if she gained about fifty pounds. Eh, I guess Id think almost everyone in Hollywood would look better with about another fifty pounds though.

-Ed


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 3, 2007)

I think we all agree that Catherine Zeta Jones is the most beautiful thin woman in the world. 

Hence, if she's that attractive thin, I think she might break a hotness-meter should she double her weight. In fact, I'm sure its only her love for hotness-meters everywhere that she doesn't do just that.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 3, 2007)

Martha Stewart.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh man, Scarlett Johansson and Kate Winslet, both those girls have beautiful curves...more curves = happy me


----------



## jaxjaguar (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll go with:

Drew Barrymore 
Eliza Dushku
America Ferrera
Beyonce
The Cute Indian Girl on ER


----------



## olly5764 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd say Dawn French, don't know if you'd know her in the U.S. but she's already huge, if she would double her weight, she'd be awesome!


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 3, 2007)

*Charlize Theron*, *Jessica Alba*, or *Marissa Jaret Winokur* even more! Scrum-diddly-umptious!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

Kate Winslet (my gf) and Beyonce and J Lo.

and Angelina Jolie.

Is it hot in here?


----------



## seun (Jan 3, 2007)

Norah Jones


----------



## supersoup (Jan 3, 2007)

i loooooooooooove kate winslet, i'd totally hit it. she'd look awesome with some more weight on her!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 3, 2007)

Tina Fey (spelling? o.o)

She was the sole reason I made the effort to stay up for Saturday Night Live. 

Heck, I think she's one of the only women who could actually attract me without being pudgey. It's those glasses, that rapier whit, that half-sarcastic sensuality, she is just amazing.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 3, 2007)

Teecher said:


> I'd return Jennifer Lopez back into what she looked like when she was a dancer on that show 'In Living Color'! Man, she was hot!!!
> 
> I'm a pear lover. Please excuse me.
> 
> Teecher





If you love pears, you need to check out my Yahoo group..... :batting:


----------



## fatlane (Jan 3, 2007)

Ricki Friggin' Lake.

COME BACK, RICKI. WE STILL LOVE YOU. PLEASE SIGN MY CHINA BEACH DVD SET.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 3, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Ricki Friggin' Lake.
> 
> COME BACK, RICKI. WE STILL LOVE YOU. PLEASE SIGN MY CHINA BEACH DVD SET.




I gotta agree with you on Ricki Lake... she was definitely a BBW......


----------



## fatlane (Jan 3, 2007)

After her, it's time to do the right thing with Anna Nicole Smith. If she's eating, she's not talking, which is perfect, because she's got a beautiful smile when it's surrounding a slice of pie.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 3, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Tina Fey (spelling? o.o)
> 
> She was the sole reason I made the effort to stay up for Saturday Night Live.
> 
> Heck, I think she's one of the only women who could actually attract me without being pudgey. It's those glasses, that rapier whit, that half-sarcastic sensuality, she is just amazing.



You know she is from a Pennsylvania Suburb like you. It is called Upper Darby (W. Philly suburb). I think her 20 high school reunion is coming this year or next. You should crash! She was a '87 or '88 I think.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 4, 2007)

Katie Couric.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 4, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Katie Couric.



She always has that weird Joker smile going. She scares me.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> She always has that weird Joker smile going. She scares me.



THANK YOU!!!!

i thought i was the only one on the planet that got the joker smile vibe from her. el-creepo.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 4, 2007)

Hence the need to get her back in the fat-dle again.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Hence the need to get her back in the fat-dle again.



oh you! :wubu: 

i laughed far too hard at that.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> oh you! :wubu:
> 
> i laughed far too hard at that.



People say that a lot less often, now that I started wearing clothes again.


----------



## mango (Jan 4, 2007)

*Nigella Lawson...

She's already a cute little plump foodee.

 *


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 4, 2007)

Katie's smile frightens me.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

fatlane said:


> People say that a lot less often, now that I started wearing clothes again.



did we not decide on pantsless everything?!

sheeeeesh


----------



## jersteff6 (Jan 4, 2007)

Carmen Electra


----------



## HEINEKEN (Jan 4, 2007)

mango said:


> *Nigella Lawson...
> 
> She's already a cute little plump foodee.
> 
> *



I LOVE HER!!!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd also like to see more of that blond lawyer on Boston Legal. And by more, I mean... heh... you know.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 4, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Katie Couric.



God.. me too man me too.. such a cute face but no body to play with.. she was my favorite when she started!!!


----------



## fasub (Jan 4, 2007)

That wacky Christian lady from TBN, you know, the one with pinkish-purple cotton candy hairstyle and the tons of makeup. 

Yup, definitely, she'd be my candidate :batting:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> i thought i was the only one on the planet that got the joker smile vibe from her. el-creepo.



That woman was too damn cheery first thing in the morning. Wake up at 7am and see that Joker grin moving from side to side.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 4, 2007)

Spanky said:


> You know she is from a Pennsylvania Suburb like you. It is called Upper Darby (W. Philly suburb). I think her 20 high school reunion is coming this year or next. You should crash! She was a '87 or '88 I think.


Wowzers. 0.0

I should like, sneak over in ninja gear and leave boxes of chocolates on her pillow or something.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Wowzers. 0.0
> 
> I should like, sneak over in ninja gear and leave boxes of chocolates on her pillow or something.



leaving boxes of chocolates on pillows you say?!

you should totally make a career of this. like a tooth fairy, only better.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm kind of surprised that no one mentioned Calista Flockhart or Celine Dion-
I think the whole world probably wants to fatten those two up :eat1:


----------



## Regular Bill (Jan 4, 2007)

mango said:


> *Nigella Lawson...
> 
> She's already a cute little plump foodee.
> 
> *



Nice to see others on the same wave length!! 


Bill


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 4, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Katie's smile frightens me.



I can definately imagine her unhinging her jaw and swallowing an entire sheep or guest star, saying that she needed the life force.


----------



## Pseudonym (Jan 5, 2007)

Nigella Lawson
Charisma Carpenter
Raven Simone
Tiffamy Amber Theisson
Ali Landry

not entirely on topic but, Nadine Jansen and Kerry Marie.


----------



## GunnerFA (Jan 6, 2007)

Britney, Rachel Bilson, Elisha Cuthbert, Jessica Simpson and Kate Bosworth
They'd all look great at over 400 or 500 pounds.


----------



## oxxnard (Jan 6, 2007)

Jennifer Love Hewitt and Lacey Chabert


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 6, 2007)

oxxnard said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt and Lacey Chabert



Agreeed! And welcome to the board, Nard!


----------



## Angel (Jan 6, 2007)

From Grey's Anatomy:

Meredith (Ellen Pompeo) - a Plumper
Izzie (Katherine Heigl) - a curvier smallish BBW
Christina (Sandra Oh) - a BBW
Callie (Sara Ramirez) - a SSBBW ... when you see that smile, think K'grl


----------



## dan (Jan 6, 2007)

Rita Cosby


----------



## waldo (Jan 6, 2007)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 6, 2007)

Angel said:


> From Grey's Anatomy:
> 
> Meredith (Ellen Pompeo) - a Plumper
> Izzie (Katherine Heigl) - a curvier smallish BBW
> ...



Excellent choices! Speaking of Callie... That waiting-to-be-fed chica has become my favorite actress in the series, because of her complete fascination over George. 
_"You must spread some reputation before giving it to Angel again"_ - it's the thought that counts.
Excellent choices, indeed.
Though, I would definately add The Nazi - Miranda Bailey (Chandra Wilson) - to the list. Get her back to her fat days on the show. She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 6, 2007)

a bigger bettie page, that would have been gorgeous.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 6, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> Nigella Lawson
> Charisma Carpenter
> Raven Simone
> Tiffamy Amber Theisson
> ...



FWIW, Nadine is pregnant.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 6, 2007)

I say add 75 to 150 lbs. to all of 'em. Would beautify the world and level the playing field.


----------



## DDP (Jan 7, 2007)

Anne Hathaway?

I really don't find hardly any movie stars that attractive and honestly I don't keep up with all the latest & greatest 3 name stars.
DDP


----------



## isotope (Jan 7, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> I think we all agree that Catherine Zeta Jones is the most beautiful thin woman in the world.
> 
> Hence, if she's that attractive thin, I think she might break a hotness-meter should she double her weight. In fact, I'm sure its only her love for hotness-meters everywhere that she doesn't do just that.



I protest! Do not lump me in that group.

I can't stand her at all.

So, for my rebuttal, I launch the "Natalie Portman for Most Beautiful Thin Woman in the World" campaign.

NPMBTWW 07!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 7, 2007)

isotope said:


> I protest! Do not lump me in that group.
> 
> I can't stand her at all.
> 
> ...


I'm with you...on both counts.


----------



## hortoen (Jan 7, 2007)

I would like to fatten up Tyra Banks more and more

in Star Mag sheis already taxed to 195 lbs.
Adding 50 pounds more to her would be nice

http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/scans/starmag1.html


----------



## Ujio (Jan 7, 2007)

I read the Rachel Ray suggestion, and thought of Food Network's Giada De Laurentiis. She's got that whole (probably feigned) enthusiasm for food thing going on.

I also read a TIME magazine article once that mentioned her gaining 15 pounds apprenticing as a pastry chef in France. In that same article, she mentioned straying away from exercising too strenuously because she is well-endowed. That's a loose quote, but that was the basic idea she was getting at.

Anyway, I think Giada would look amazing with 20 pounds or so. Too much would look odd on her frame, though.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 7, 2007)

ummm...Angelina Jolie, Scarlet Johannson, and Rachel Weisz. 
The only sad part about my choices is that two are in relationships with better men than I.


----------



## Angel (Jan 8, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Excellent choices! Speaking of Callie... That waiting-to-be-fed chica has become my favorite actress in the series, because of her complete fascination over George.
> _"You must spread some reputation before giving it to Angel again"_ - it's the thought that counts.
> Excellent choices, indeed.
> Though, I would definately add The Nazi - Miranda Bailey (Chandra Wilson) - to the list. Get her back to her fat days on the show. She is absolutely beautiful.



Thanks, Chimpi. 

How did you like the TUFF-girl Callie? Remember the scene and episode and confrontation about the panties pinned to the board? lol  It made me think of all the guys that are into the tough Amazon type ladies! Bet those guys were thrilled! 

Agree with you about Bailey.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

Drew Barrymore - I remember when she had chunky thighs with a big cross tattoo on one of them in the movie Poison Ivy - She would look hot fat.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 9, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Drew Barrymore - I remember when she had chunky thighs with a big cross tattoo on one of them in the movie Poison Ivy - She would look hot fat.



I agree - she was such a cutie when she had some weight on her.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jan 10, 2007)

Peculiarly... I was thinking about this same subject today... Scarlet Johannson would be rather beautiful~


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 10, 2007)

Shikamaru said:


> Peculiarly... I was thinking about this same subject today... Scarlet Johannson would be rather beautiful~



I'm not an FA, but she would make a beautiful fat woman.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 10, 2007)

Even before she wore that silly fat suit in "Date Movie" I confess to having fantasies of her as a BBW. It was a marvelous coincidence when I saw the ads for that flick (couldn't bring myself to actually watch the film though. lol) 

When I was much younger I also had random fattening fantasies about obscure 80s soap stars Kristian Alfonso, Mary Beth Evans, Robin Matson, Tricia Cast and Carrington Garland (I just had waaaaaaaaaay too much time on my hands when I was a kid! lol)


----------



## Tanicarl (Jan 11, 2007)

Hhhmmmm....lets see......Alyssa Milano, Julia Roberts and Catherine Zeta Jones if that's her last name still. But fat is beautiful no matter who it belongs to, so with that said I'll shut up now


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 11, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> When I was much younger I also had random fattening fantasies about obscure 80s soap stars Kristian Alfonso, Mary Beth Evans, Robin Matson, Tricia Cast and Carrington Garland (I just had waaaaaaaaaay too much time on my hands when I was a kid! lol)


 
Fast forward to the 90's, and you find a younger Jay drooling over the luck of finding a gossip column in the local paper making light of Alicia Silverstone's weight gain. The quote she made went something like this: "as much as I love what I'm doing now, I'd love to just get as fat as I want and have tonnes of babies and pets, y'know?" 

The next three years or so of adolescence we ladened with fantasies of Alicia living out that very quote. Well, minus all the pets.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 11, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Fast forward to the 90's, and you find a younger Jay drooling over the luck of finding a gossip column in the local paper making light of Alicia Silverstone's weight gain. The quote she made went something like this: "as much as I love what I'm doing, I'd love to just get as fat as I want and have tonnes of babies and pets, y'know?"
> 
> The next three years or so of adolescence we ladened with fantasies of Alicia living that very quote out. Well, minus all the pets.



I seem to remember seeing something similar to that quote from her. And I believe thats why I liked her so much. She did gain a bit of weight, but Hollywood got their mits on her and she was pressured to lose weight again


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 11, 2007)

Any and all, but if I have to pic one. I'd say the chick who played the one guys twin sister in Eurotrip. She has a cute face but she's like disgustingly skinny. I'd love to see her about 500 pounds.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 11, 2007)

In a probably sadistic feeder way: Paris Hilton.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 11, 2007)

Tarella said:


> In a probably sadistic feeder way: Paris Hilton.



Now that would be nice, hehe. I would have to say Rosario Dawson, Kristin Kreuk form Smallville, Jessica Alba, Jessica Biel, oh there are so many!


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 11, 2007)

Angel said:


> Thanks, Chimpi.
> 
> How did you like the TUFF-girl Callie? Remember the scene and episode and confrontation about the panties pinned to the board? lol  It made me think of all the guys that are into the tough Amazon type ladies! Bet those guys were thrilled!
> 
> Agree with you about Bailey.



Yes, I remember that scene. It was excellent. "Oh. Whoops." It was a welcome scene in the series!  Amazon type ladies? Well, I don't know about that, but it made me want to see some bigger panties. *chuckles*

I liked how she was describing to George's brothers about his dads heart problems in reference to car engines. That was so corny, but it was superb!
TUFF-girl Callie is the original Callie! 

I like Bailey's bottom lip. It's so big and sticky-outtie!

________________

On a seperate note, everybody I can think of knows of Heather Boyle. Hence, this makes her famous. I would like to fatten her up.


----------



## rsoxrule (Jan 11, 2007)

I would LOVE to see Bonnie Bernstein and Suzy Kolber at about 210 each.................oh my god..............can you feel it
Hot hot hot

and of course, 20-30 more on Tarella (not famous in the U.S. but I hear pretty hot looking in Canada - LOL) would go over OK here


----------



## Tarella (Jan 11, 2007)

rsoxrule said:


> I would LOVE to see Bonnie Bernstein and Suzy Kolber at about 210 each.................oh my god..............can you feel it
> Hot hot hot
> 
> and of course, 20-30 more on Tarella (not famous in the U.S. but I hear pretty hot looking in Canada - LOL) would go over OK here



Rsoxrule LOL, You might just get your wish and more the way things have been going here

Hey and I used to be female athlete of the years...years and many pounds ago 

Tara


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 11, 2007)

Tarella said:


> In a probably sadistic feeder way: Paris Hilton.



except i'd prolly feed her into immobility so the rest of the world wouldnt have to deal with her again XD


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 12, 2007)

I was gonna say claire richards, but its seems like she beat me to it. 

View attachment claire.jpg


View attachment claire-1.jpg


View attachment claire-2.jpg


View attachment claire-3.jpg


View attachment claire-8.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow. Can I say she looks absolutely great?!


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 12, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Wow. Can I say she looks absolutely great?!



Let me second that Jay.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 13, 2007)

Angel said:


> From Grey's Anatomy:
> 
> Meredith (Ellen Pompeo) - a Plumper
> Izzie (Katherine Heigl) - a curvier smallish BBW
> ...



They actually threatened to take the role from her if she DIDN'T lose weight. The woman is 5ft8 and 115lbs. She's literally got the bigger bones, the bigger build. She looks especially...odd...when she's very thin. She needs to stay at a weight good for a 5ft8 woman. Hell, I'm 5'6'' and even I was 130 during cross country.

That, and I love her, ever since her days on _Roswell._ (where her character was also named Isabel)*Sigh* She's so beautiful.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 13, 2007)

Tarella said:


> Rsoxrule LOL, You might just get your wish and more the way things have been going here
> 
> Hey and I used to be female athlete of the years...years and many pounds ago
> 
> Tara



No complaints from me Tara. What sports did you play again? I know volleyball was one right? Anyway, have a great weekend :eat1:


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 13, 2007)

love dubh said:


> They actually threatened to take the role from her if she DIDN'T lose weight. The woman is 5ft8 and 115lbs. She's literally got the bigger bones, the bigger build. She looks especially...odd...when she's very thin. She needs to stay at a weight good for a 5ft8 woman. Hell, I'm 5'6'' and even I was 130 during cross country.
> 
> That, and I love her, ever since her days on _Roswell._ (where her character was also named Isabel)*Sigh* She's so beautiful.



I forgot about her. She looked alot better on Roswell. She had actually gotten fairly plump for a season or two.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 13, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> A fun question to all the FA/Feeders,
> 
> Which female celebrity would you want to see fattened up? Who do you think would make a gorgeous fat woman if relieved from their god-awful  thin state?
> 
> ...



I can only agree on the first two... I've never liked Jeri Ryan or understood people's fascination with her. I'd say SMG pre-nose jobbies...

But for me personally:

Nicki Clyne of Battlestar Galactica
Lucy Davis (starting with her partial chubbyness in The Office)
Alicia Silverstone (in the Bat Girl days)
Kate Winslet (in the Titanic days)
Kelly Osborne
Morena Baccarin (from Firefly)
Rachel Ray
Drew Barrymore...
The redhead on Myth Busters

etc.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 13, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> ya know, i'd love to see a fatter leslie boone. i always thought she was really cute.



I'd just love to see more of HER... in things...

I still remember that show Babes with fondness... Her and Wendy Joe Sperber. (RIP :_ -|)


----------



## cactopus (Jan 13, 2007)

edx said:


> My next thought is Marie Antoinette: let HER eat cake! And shed gotten fat enough maybe they never would have managed to get her up on that guillotine platform.



From her death head in Tussaud's it looks like she probably was somewhat fat. It's a little creepy, though... poor woman.



edx said:


> ...The gal who played Willow on Buffy the Vampire Slayer. ...
> -Ed



Alyson Hannigan... OK add her to my list...

and then this one time... at band camp... :-d


----------



## cactopus (Jan 13, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Tina Fey (spelling? o.o)
> 
> She was the sole reason I made the effort to stay up for Saturday Night Live.
> 
> Heck, I think she's one of the only women who could actually attract me without being pudgey. It's those glasses, that rapier whit, that half-sarcastic sensuality, she is just amazing.



Well I'd personally prefer out of the SNL ladies... Maya Rudolph or Rachel Dratch... but I like the geeky/dorky/nerdy types .

What about the gal who was on Mad TV and already plump? Alex Borstein?


----------



## cactopus (Jan 13, 2007)

And I forgot one:

Charlotte Church


----------



## Canonista (Jan 13, 2007)

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 13, 2007)

All of 'em. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 13, 2007)

Today we will fatten the young Barbara Feldon, aka Agent 99 from '60s TV show _Get Smart._ (I have no idea what she looks like now or how she's doing - that's why we won't fatten the current one.)


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jan 13, 2007)

I would fatten Reese Witherspoon and the world would be glad I did. She has such a lovely smile and bright eyes. It just pains me to see those eyes sunken the way they are. 

One other, I would fatten Gwen Stephani, she is so freakin stylish already, and she is a little on the teeny side up top, but fill in her belly and hips and butt to make a pear shape, she would be to die for! :smitten:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 13, 2007)

hmm...GOOD question.

i'd go with bjork first. i'd love to see her ENORMOUS.

next is Michelle Pfeiffer...a la Batman Returns. i remember thinking about it even as a kid watching that movie.

tia carrere...definitely. penelope cruz? i think so.

there's more i'm sure.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 14, 2007)

oh and Suchin Pak from MTV News...i'd feed her for all eternity.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 14, 2007)

SilkyAngela said:


> I would fatten Reese Witherspoon and the world would be glad I did. She has such a lovely smile and bright eyes. It just pains me to see those eyes sunken the way they are.
> 
> One other, I would fatten Gwen Stephani, she is so freakin stylish already, and she is a little on the teeny side up top, but fill in her belly and hips and butt to make a pear shape, she would be to die for! :smitten:



Heh if only you could fatten her music skills a bit. She can sing certainly but the songs she has made recently are ass-trocious. The Wind it up one and the Hollaback girl one. *Hork*


----------



## Tarella (Jan 14, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> No complaints from me Tara. What sports did you play again? I know volleyball was one right? Anyway, have a great weekend :eat1:



I was captain of the Volleyball team for 3 years, Captain of the Basketball team for two years, played Badminton, Soccer, Baseball, Hockey, and Swim team member. In Grade 11 I won 2nd in a total school fitness assessment. My boyfriend at the time won 1st. Pretty good for a girl and a chubby one at that at the time  . I am sure quite a few of my friends had laughs about that at my last reunion last summer.

Funny thing is, now I feel so much more confident and assured of myself and I find it hard to consider getting in shape again because I am so content, though healthwise I think I have to at least try. Hope you have a great weekend too Jake.

Sincerely
*hugs*
Tara


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 14, 2007)

As I thumbed through the Instyle Magazine this morning, I realized that any celeb in that magazine could use some fattening up...any one of them.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I thought of my favorite actress right now... at least in my favorite character she plays...

Mary Lynn Rajskub

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0707476/

Chloe from 24... I have a minor crush on her character. Not mainstream hot but just gets me from a weird angle.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2007)

Condi Rice.

I have my reasons.


----------



## Aireman (Jan 15, 2007)

Tyra Banks! Definatly!! She'd be so hot with another 50-100 pounds on her. I think as a plus sized model she could change the world.

And Kelly Rippa, it hurts to look at her. She's so thin. As a young soap star she looked good. But, now she needs to eat!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 18, 2007)

Angelina Jolie
Nia Long
Tyra Banks-she's getting kinda soft anyways
Ciara too skinny for me
Ashanti 
Beyonce e
Solange
Kelly Rowland


----------



## Skinny1 (Jan 20, 2007)

How HOT would this lady be at 250?


----------



## malvineous (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd love to see Amy Lee gain another 150-200 lbs. That would be pretty hot. It would probably make her music a little more enjoyable too. Eeither that, or if she wrote less songs about her angsty relationships. That would be good too.


----------



## DrFeeder (Jan 22, 2007)

Bridget Fonda


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 28, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> hmm...GOOD question.
> 
> i'd go with bjork first. i'd love to see her ENORMOUS.



good god, man, you're a genius. what an incredible thought...


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 29, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> good god, man, you're a genius. what an incredible thought...




i know right? i can just imagine it...especially bjork a la "big time sensuality." same outfit, too.


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd love to see a lot more of Camryn Manheim - I think shes hot now, + another 50-100 would be totally hot.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 29, 2007)

I think Drew Barrymore and Alicia Silverstone. Couple of my fave actresses would look cute with chubby faces and some meat on their bones...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2007)

chubbychaser48 said:


> I'd love to see a lot more of Camryn Manheim - I think shes hot now, + another 50-100 would be totally hot.



I think she is gorgeous as she is- and when I saw her on Poker tournament for celebrities- she actually looked like she had lost some weight.... 
She looks good to me at either weight. I have been fond of her since reading an article about her years ago and then saw her doing the Lane Bryant ads to be a beautiful role model for BBW


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 29, 2007)

aishwarya rai...bollywood actress. i'd go OVERBOARD on her.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 30, 2007)

This one popped into my head recently....

Persephone aka Monica Bellucci

Mama Mia!


----------



## comperic2003 (Feb 2, 2007)

rachel ray is hopefully on herway 

View attachment 73166870.jpg


View attachment 73173680.jpg


View attachment 73173887.jpg


----------



## palndrm (Feb 2, 2007)

Just imagine actress Parker Posey with an extra 50-60 lbs!


----------



## hortoen (Feb 3, 2007)

comperic2003 said:


> rachel ray is hopefully on herway



yes its great to watch Rachael getting fatter day by day:eat2: 

new pics Rachaels dress is becoming too tight, see the flab spilling all over 

View attachment rr1.jpg


View attachment rr2.jpg


View attachment rr3.jpg


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 3, 2007)

Also the girl from Evreyday Itallian would look amazing abuot 500-600 pounds heavier ^_~


----------



## mouse (Feb 3, 2007)

I've never really watched her show but Rachel Ray has a wicked amazing smile.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 4, 2007)

Valerie Plame is gorgeous... probably Joseph Wilson is not an FA though certainly an openminded chap. Valerie may be with the Counterproliferation Bureau but she'd look awesome if she ever decided to proliferate herself.:wubu:


----------



## technaut (Feb 5, 2007)

My dreamgirl would be a pleasantly pearshaped eurasian girl. Kristin Kreuk is to my mind one of the most beautiful girls on earth but quite skinny, and i'd like to see a +150lbs version of her :wubu:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 5, 2007)

That'd make a swell SMALLVILLE episode if the recombinant Luthor/Zod/33.1 pregnancy turned KK into an SSBBW .


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 5, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> That'd make a swell SMALLVILLE episode if the recombinant Luthor/Zod/33.1 pregnancy turned KK into an SSBBW .



there was an issue of the superman comics where Lois got HUGE like 600+


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 5, 2007)

comperic2003 said:


> rachel ray is hopefully on herway



Rachel Ray is very small and petite, I met her once not that long ago. Beautiful woman but in no way can I imagine her any bigger than she is.


----------



## Cossaboom (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, Scarlett would be tasty. Would love to see Ricki Lake, Carnie Wilson and Anna Nicole return to glory. 

Colleen Camp showed them all how it was done:


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Feb 8, 2007)

Claudia Black and Mariska Hargitay. Both are fairly recent moms and look absolutely lovely but could stand to gain some weight. I love Mariska's long hair!! *sigh* Older women have always looked better to me than younger women. Probably because they have the money and experience to perfect their looks.


----------



## hortoen (Feb 27, 2007)

Cossaboom said:


> Well, Scarlett would be tasty. Would love to see Ricki Lake, Carnie Wilson and Anna Nicole return to glory.
> 
> Colleen Camp showed them all how it was done:




WOWIE, love Colleen Camp. I never knew she has become that big.
Here are some more pics from 2001 2004 and 2006
love the doublechin and it has even grown bigger from 2004 to 2006 

View attachment cc2001.jpg


View attachment cc2004.jpg


View attachment cc2004-2.jpg


View attachment cc2006-1.jpg


View attachment cc2006-2.jpg


----------



## comperic2003 (Feb 27, 2007)

she needs to brush her teeth


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Feb 27, 2007)

Definitely I would like to see Tyra I know she's alright being 161, is not really bad but she should stay that way. I definitely think a Plus Size Model should win I know its going to be a Black one this year because Caridee English Won in Cycle 7 so yeah


----------



## hortoen (Mar 21, 2007)

We all know that Tyne Daly who played Lacey has plumped up fter the series
but Sharon Gless who played Cagney is following her in a great way.
She has well expanded already and I can't wait for the day she is fatter than Tyne :eat2: 

View attachment Sharonb4.jpg


View attachment Sharon25lbs.jpg


View attachment CAGNEY2004.jpg


View attachment CAGNEY_2001.jpg


----------



## mr_nick (Mar 21, 2007)

christina ricci,Fairuza Balk would both be hotter bigger


----------



## fatgirl33 (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's one that I've been thinking of for awhile: America Ferrera (Ugly Betty). She was heavier in "Real Women Have Curves," and although she'd way more famous now it seems she's a lot thinner (although still mercifully bigger than your average model). She's totally gorgeous, but I bet she'd look even better with some more weight.

Brenda


----------



## hortoen (Nov 27, 2007)

anybody else thinking Paris Hilton would never get fat?

Fatten her up yourself:smitten:

http://www.addictinggames.com/parisohparis.html


----------



## DoctorBreen (Nov 27, 2007)

Kate Beckinsale and Kate Moss. They both look like they need it.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 27, 2007)

Cossaboom said:


> Well, Scarlett would be tasty. Would love to see Ricki Lake, Carnie Wilson and Anna Nicole return to glory.


wholeheartedly agreed, agreed, and ZOMG ZOMBIE ANNA!!

my vote is cast for Drew Barrymore.
she was _cute_ when she was chubby, but i'd love to see her straight up FAT. *swoon*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 27, 2007)

Maggie Gyllenhaal

hot hot hot


----------



## imfree (Nov 27, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Make Kirstie Alley about 400 pounds and then tell her, "I guess you're right, you're not going to get a man after all, because you pissed off all the FAs."



Hahaha, Zoom, better yet, a bikinied 400 lb Alley appears on Oprah with her FA husband and proudly exclaims "Real men love women who have real curves!".


----------



## DrFeeder (Nov 28, 2007)

1. Bridget Fonda
2. Wynona Ryder
3. Kyra Knightley


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 28, 2007)

DrFeeder said:


> 3. Kyra Knightley



Agreed, she could gain 50 pounds and would still look like a rail.


----------



## gfx3d2004 (Nov 28, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> I would want to see a curvier Nigella Lawson.



I'm in total agreement, Nigella already has a large shapely figure, and she does some awesome cooking for herself.

Apart from her hmmm Jeri Ryan is very attractive, Jessica Alba very pretty face. 

And has to be the 'toon Holli Would (from Cool World), not the 'Noid (human).


----------



## bexy (Nov 29, 2007)

*sophie dahl needs to be fed! i think she was GORGEOUS as a size 16, but would look even better bigger, now shes all thin with the help of hypnotherapy bah!*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 29, 2007)

mr_nick said:


> christina ricci,Fairuza Balk would both be hotter bigger


Christina Ricci and Jennifer Connelly were the two biggest tragedies in what I considered naturally full-figured Hollywood actresses. With their respective breast reductions and so forth, they've joined the 2x4 crowd with a vengeance.

I remember Ricci in Buffalo 66 and thought how pudgy and ultra cute she was. There is no reason Wednesday Addams couldn't have kept her D-cups


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 29, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *sophie dahl needs to be fed! i think she was GORGEOUS as a size 16, but would look even better bigger, now shes all thin with the help of hypnotherapy bah!*


I think that's hypnotherapy by means of a kilo of blow. I mean, cocaine has about 10 calories per snort, so it's sorta nutritious.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd want to see Thandie Newton gain a few pounds. Its tough to tell because I wouldn't want to destroy the perfection of her face by changing it. It's possible that the weight could enhance it, but some people don't look good heavy in the same way that others don't look good thin (i.e. Star Jones).


----------



## SurfDUI (Nov 29, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I remember Ricci in Buffalo 66 and thought how pudgy and ultra cute she was. There is no reason Wednesday Addams couldn't have kept her D-cups




Ricci is perfect, and when did she have D's she's always been small, In Sleepy Hollow that was a push up.









t3h_n00b said:


> I'd want to see Thandie Newton gain a few pounds. Its tough to tell because I wouldn't want to destroy *the perfection of her face by changing it. *It's possible that the weight could enhance it, but some people don't look good heavy in the same way that others don't look good thin (i.e. Star Jones).




That's a good one, she had alittle size on her in Interview w/ a Vampire, then I saw Crash like 6 months ago and she looked she was on the rock


----------



## rockhound225 (Nov 30, 2007)

Oooo.... tough one. Hmm, I think I'd have to say Norah Jones, Liv Tyler, and Gwen Steffani. I personally think that Gwen Steffani would make a wonderful BBW, as she already has a very classic beauty and some more curves would do nothing but enhance this.


----------



## hortoen (Nov 30, 2007)

I would like if the new president of Argentina
Cristina Fernández de Kirchner becomes fat during the time
of her government


----------



## fatlover09 (Dec 1, 2007)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 1, 2007)

fatlover09 said:


> Kelly Clarkson



Give her 6 months, she's been creepin up.


----------



## jello4me (Dec 1, 2007)

Kelly Clarkson is on her way, but how about Brttney Spears with another 50? She seems to always be fighting the pounds. What about Paris Hilton with a big ole fat bag hanging down to her knees??


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Dec 2, 2007)

hope you dont mind me turning this thread around by as a bhm i would be interested to know which famous guys women would like to fatten up and how big is your ideal fattened guy?


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 2, 2007)

Regina Spektor around my size would look sickeningly adorable. :blush:


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 6, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Marilyn Monroe was gorgeous... but I'd love to see what she would have looked like had she been a much larger woman. Just a thought.



That was in my mind as well. She had loads of potential. 

Among modern-day celebrities--Renee Zellweger perhaps?


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 6, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Among modern-day celebrities--Renee Zellweger perhaps?



She looks so good in the Bridget Jones movies when she gained weight... I actually find her physically a little, um, creepy-skinny the rest of the time. 

Brenda


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Dec 7, 2007)

Me I have to go with Kristen Bell and Jennifer Aniston. They're both so cute thin that with about 40 or 50 extra pounds they'd be gorgeous.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 7, 2007)

Rachel Ray. I know a lot of people think she's annoying, but I think she's really cute. I would love to see her plump up from all that cooking she does. She can take a break from cooking and I can cook some fattening meals for her :eat1: 

View attachment rachael-ray.jpg


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jennifer Connelly.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wait didn't rachel ray already get fat? I coulda swore I saw pics of her where she was pretty big.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 8, 2007)

Chubbyadmirer86 said:


> Wait didn't rachel ray already get fat? I coulda swore I saw pics of her where she was pretty big.



Really? What are you waiting for? Post those pics!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 8, 2007)

Another woman I would love to see bigger is Jennifer Tilly. Just imagine how hot she would be with an extra 100lbs!


----------



## jello4me (Dec 8, 2007)

Rachael was on TV last nite and has definitely blown up. Those jeans are bigger than they used to be and she has a belly roll growing, and fat arms. Keep eating girl...

How about a heavy Ann Coulter??


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 8, 2007)

jello4me said:


> Rachael was on TV last nite and has definitely blown up. Those jeans are bigger than they used to be and she has a belly roll growing, and fat arms. Keep eating girl...
> 
> How about a heavy Ann Coulter??



The Coultergeist? Ughh!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Rachel Ray.





Bafta1 said:


> Jennifer Connelly.



your guys' avatars are making me confuse the two of you. 

separated at birth, methinks.

anyway, there are a ton. i find plenty facially attractive, so the putz in me wants to make the rest of them attractive as well.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 9, 2007)

If Rachel Ray is fat that what the hell am I ?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait a minute..that picture of Ray...that cannot be real...right?..*L*


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> If Rachel Ray is fat that what the hell am I ?



she isn't 

...




that's the problem



mossystate said:


> Wait a minute..that picture of Ray...that cannot be real...right?..*L*



it is, she did a spread for maxim magazine


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 9, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> If Rachel Ray is fat that what the hell am I ?



Big and sexy.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 9, 2007)

eeeeee..wow....I did not like her before I saw that..now it is official....*L*


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Dec 9, 2007)

The pictures I saw were in the tabloids and that was a while ago. By the way, I want to add that I think Kathleen Robertson (Scary Movie 2, Tin Man) would look so hot with another 30 or 40 pounds. She's already beautifal thin.


----------



## vermillion (Dec 10, 2007)

malvineous said:


> I'd love to see Amy Lee gain another 150-200 lbs. That would be pretty hot. It would probably make her music a little more enjoyable too. Eeither that, or if she wrote less songs about her angsty relationships. That would be good too.



not saying that i look like her but i get "fat amy lee" alot..i think its because we are both singers...have colored eyes and long black hair..
b


----------



## Tooz (Dec 10, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Rachel Ray. I know a lot of people think she's annoying, but I think she's really cute. I would love to see her plump up from all that cooking she does. She can take a break from cooking and I can cook some fattening meals for her :eat1:



That picture is grosssss. Rachel Ray is just nasty.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Wait a minute..that picture of Ray...that cannot be real...right?..*L*



I think the spoon-licking pic is Photoshop soft porn. 

No, she isn't fat yet. Not even close. "Curvy", yes.

What shocks me is how big she looks next to other stars and Laura Bush. Rachel Ray is only 5' 2" on a good day, and that's probably in shoes.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I think the spoon-licking pic is Photoshop soft porn.
> 
> No, she isn't fat yet. Not even close. "Curvy", yes.
> 
> What shocks me is how big she looks next to other stars and Laura Bush. Rachel Ray is only 5' 2" on a good day, and that's probably in shoes.



I don't care what she weighs. I just think that yet another woman posing for inane bullshit rags like that...* yawn *


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 10, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I think the spoon-licking pic is Photoshop soft porn. .



It's from a series of photos she posed for in an issue of FHM.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I don't care what she weighs. I just think that yet another woman posing for inane bullshit rags like that...* yawn *



Of course, it's cool for women to post similar pics on Dimensions


----------



## Jes (Dec 10, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Of course, it's cool for women to post similar pics on Dimensions



with our big ole fat bags hanging down to our knees, yet!!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Of course, it's cool for women to post similar pics on Dimensions



I love it when you roll your eyes....hot...HOT!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 10, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Of course, it's cool for women to post similar pics on Dimensions


The level of photoshopping, regardless of the fact that well-paid professional photographers take them to begin with, not to mention Hollywood-level makeup artistry does not, in my mind, allow any basis of comparison to Dimensions. The fact that nary a single vein shows up on the legs or bodices of FHM models (that and the fact they all have perfect all-over tans) tells me how plasticized it all is.

Dimensions + Paysite Section != FHM. Sorry, thanks for playing.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't just crush Dre's point here, it's slightly off base but there's truth to it. Just requires a little introspection. Maxim blows and I wouldn't be caught dead with one, because it's a proponent of chauvinism and from what i've heard the articles are mindless garbage. But a girl doing a racy modeling set is hardly any different from what we see on the paysite board. You can't say for sure how "photoshopped" any pictures in that magazine are, or how little any on the paysite are. Many of the best models touch up their photos. It's the essence of modeling. Do poorly lit, bad angle, non-made up pics of one naked somehow make it different? No.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 11, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Of course, it's cool for women to post similar pics on Dimensions



Apples and oranges. Dims isn't a retarded magazine that objectifies women...all the time.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 11, 2007)

when it comes to paysite pictures, I don't see any difference between what are just adult entertainment pictures that cater to men with certain fetishes or preferences, and pictures in traditional adult magazines or websites. Men who prefer skinny or average sized women want to look at adult oriented pictures of them, and men who prefer fat women want to look at Bodacious Magazine or Big Cuties.

If somebody believes that pornography is wrong or that it objectifies women, then that has to hold true whether it's Playboy or Penthouse or a fat chick website.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 11, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> when it comes to paysite pictures, I don't see any difference between what are just adult entertainment pictures that cater to men with certain fetishes or preferences, and pictures in traditional adult magazines or websites. Men who prefer skinny or average sized women want to look at adult oriented pictures of them, and men who prefer fat women want to look at Bodacious Magazine or Big Cuties.
> 
> If somebody believes that pornography is wrong or that it objectifies women, then that has to hold true whether it's Playboy or Penthouse or a fat chick website.



I wasn't talking about the Paysites/Paysite board. I actually forgot about it.

I'll say I have a double standard, though, and I don't care-- I'm sick of naked skinny women. They're freaking EVERYWHERE. Plus, Rachel Ray is just annoying as hell.


----------



## James (Dec 11, 2007)

Yasmine Bleeth (pre drug-related ravages) would have been a cute fat girl I reckon


----------



## dragorat (Dec 11, 2007)

Elvira!!!!!!!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 11, 2007)

dragorat said:


> Elvira!!!!!!!



Oh God, yes! I grew up watching her and I'm sure she's the reason why I tend to date busty goth chicks. A plumper Elvira may look something like this model wearing a plus-size costume. I'm picturing her even bigger! 

View attachment 31d2bK7cwnL._SS500_.jpg


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 11, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I love it when you roll your eyes....hot...HOT!



Always willing to please a lady. Here's some more for you


----------



## dragorat (Dec 11, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Oh God, yes! I grew up watching her and I'm sure she's the reason why I tend to date busty goth chicks. A plumper Elvira may look something like this model wearing a plus-size costume. I'm picturing her even bigger!


MUCH MUCH BIGGER...


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

I would so LOVE to see Jessica Simpson or Brit put on aboutm 200!!!!


----------



## Subtlefeeder (Dec 17, 2007)

Trisha Yearwood!!!!


----------



## Jes (Dec 17, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Oh God, yes! I grew up watching her and I'm sure she's the reason why I tend to date busty goth chicks. A plumper Elvira may look something like this model wearing a plus-size costume. I'm picturing her even bigger!



Start shoving pies into Amy Winehouse. heh.


----------



## Jes (Dec 17, 2007)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> I would so LOVE to see Jessica Simpson or Brit put on aboutm 200!!!!



that doesn't surprise me.


someone told me i look like a fat trisha yearwood, so there you go, not-so-subtle feeder.


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> Start shoving pies into Amy Winehouse. heh.



She used to have a real nice shape, thick and everything-, She just prefers to get high tho.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 17, 2007)

the woman who plays Elliot on Scrubs.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> the woman who plays Elliot on Scrubs.



*Sarah Chalke


----------



## altered states (Dec 20, 2007)

Kim Kardashian. I've never watched the show, but a coworker today showed me a gossip rag with her in it (a series of paparazzi bikini shots, no less) and I was smitten. She's got a great shape, and Armenian girls intrigue me in general. She'd just have to get rid of the implants, which are a big no-no in my universe.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Dec 23, 2007)

SurfDUI said:


> She used to have a real nice shape, thick and everything-, She just prefers to get high tho.



When was that? I'd love to see some pics cuz a thick Amy Winehouse would be hot.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> *Sarah Chalke



yes, she would look so nice with a few extra inches around her everything heh


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd love to make Carmen Electra the size of My 1976 Buick Electra


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

isotope said:


> I protest! Do not lump me in that group.
> 
> I can't stand her at all.
> 
> ...



I was just thinking, Natalie Portman!!! Great minds.


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jennifer love Hewitt !!!!!! :smitten::smitten: did anyone see the media call her fat?? she was getting some great curves, she would be one of the most extreme hour glasses ever... she has HUGE boos even when shes skinny and she has a big butt even while skinny too... If she were 250-300 ...wow, she would have big butt shelf and a beautiful belly... well I'm done with my ramble


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Jennifer love Hewitt !!!!!! :smitten::smitten: did anyone see the media call her fat?? she was getting some great curves, she would be one of the most extreme hour glasses ever... she has HUGE boos even when shes skinny and she has a big butt even while skinny too... If she were 250-300 ...wow, she would have big butt shelf and a beautiful belly... well I'm done with my ramble



"Excellent choice, dude!!


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> "Excellent choice, dude!!



why thank you  and she didnt really seem to care what everyone though about her weight... she just did what ever she wanted... very good quality to have, and sexy


----------



## fatlane (Dec 31, 2007)

Dawn French.

Yes, I know she's already fat.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd like to see Megan Fox reprise her role in Transformers by unhinging her jaw and eating Shia LaBeouf whole.


----------



## bexy (Dec 31, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Jennifer love Hewitt !!!!!! :smitten::smitten: did anyone see the media call her fat?? she was getting some great curves, she would be one of the most extreme hour glasses ever... she has HUGE boos even when shes skinny and she has a big butt even while skinny too... If she were 250-300 ...wow, she would have big butt shelf and a beautiful belly... well I'm done with my ramble


*
this really wound me up the girl is like a size 2! but yes i agree, she would be so stunning as a bbw, as would nigella lawson if she got bigger! id tap that (i dont even know what that means it just sounds cool lol)*


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> this really wound me up the girl is like a size 2! but yes i agree, she would be so stunning as a bbw, as would nigella lawson if she got bigger! id tap that (i dont even know what that means it just sounds cool lol)*



Ahhhhh howd i forget about Nigella, she would be stunning with about 100-200 more lbs.... but yea jennifer get shit for being a size 2 and its soo dumb, she should just get up to 250-300 and shut everyone up!

hmmmm what if she had to do that for a movie roll??


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 31, 2007)

Meg White from The White Stripes. She already has it going in the chest area, but add a bit more to her baby fat and va-va-voom!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 31, 2007)

angela bettis from MAY. she's so eerily cute. BAI LING. i might've said her before, but she bares repeating. she'd making the feedign process SO much hotter. i LOVE this topic!


----------



## DrFeeder (Jan 1, 2008)

Russ2d said:


> I'm thinking Jennifer Connelly



Check out "Mulholland Falls". She's wonderfully voluptuous in that!


----------



## DrFeeder (Jan 1, 2008)

I know I mentioned her before, but I just saw her in "Atonement" and I've never seen a skinny girl look so sexy!

What if she put on a few (60 or so) pounds!? The mind reels.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 1, 2008)

DrFeeder said:


> I know I mentioned her before, but I just saw her in "Atonement" and I've never seen a skinny girl look so sexy!
> 
> What if she put on a few (60 or so) pounds!? The mind reels.



agreed.:bow:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 1, 2008)

Vanessa Marcil is a knockout - but put 100 lbs on her!! OMG!!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 3, 2008)

Sarah Michell Geller mmmmm big buffie would be so hot ^_^


----------



## bigirlover (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know if anyone saw the appearance by Beverly D'Angelo on Law & Order after she had Al Pacino's twins. She looks great as a BBW! I'm sure she's lost the weight now.

Cathy Najimy from former TV show Veronica's Closet was or still is a BBW and she always turned me on. Put some more pounds on!

Former Cheers, Veronica's Closet, and Fat Actress star Kirstie Alley was a great BBW, but since losing the weight and starring in those awful Jenny Craig commercials she annoys me to no end!

Lastly Miss Ricky Lake! An awesome BBW from her days in the original Hairspray to her thinner days on the Ricky Lake Show and kinda fat again after her pregnancy. I recently saw her on a re-run of King of Queens and she was pretty big and cute. I don't know where here weight stands today though.

So, I guess my theme is actresses I've seen fat at one time and either like them that way or they have lost the weight and want them fat again.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 3, 2008)

bigirlover said:


> I don't know if anyone saw the appearance by Beverly D'Angelo on Law & Order after she had Al Pacino's twins. She looks great as a BBW! I'm sure she's lost the weight now.
> 
> Cathy Najimy from former TV show Veronica's Closet was or still is a BBW and she always turned me on. Put some more pounds on!
> 
> ...



This list is so sad  So many beautiful women getting smaller and smaller, vanishing before our eyes.


----------



## Matt L. (Jan 8, 2008)

While thinking over my response to this topic, it occurred to me that up until very recently, there would be no need to fatten any famous female because prior to the second world war and throughout most of history, fuller figure females were the norm. Thus it would be pointless for me to suggest fattening someone like Lucrezia Borgia since she was probably voluptuous to begin with. Matt


----------



## hortoen (Jan 9, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> This list is so sad  So many beautiful women getting smaller and smaller, vanishing before our eyes.



no no, not all women getting smaller and smaller.
Pam Grier is just going in the other direction:eat2:

attached pics showin' her at a recent event, the last pic is fom her primetime
aprox. 20 years ago. But she is still doing it to me. 

View attachment pg_1.jpg


View attachment pg_2.jpg


View attachment pg_3.jpg


View attachment pg_4.jpg


View attachment pg_b4.jpg


----------



## Ojiryojoji (Jan 9, 2008)

Rachael Leigh Cook.

I dont know why. I cant explain the unusual attraction I have to this woman.

Yikes! Biggest attached photo EVAR. 

View attachment rachael_leigh_cook_03.jpg


----------



## SurfDUI (Jan 10, 2008)

Ojiryojoji said:


> Yikes! Biggest attached photo EVAR.



Sounds like a challenge


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 10, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing Britney become fat and happy.


----------



## HugeFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Vanessa Marcil is a knockout - but put 100 lbs on her!! OMG!!



Sandie, I've got to emphatically agree....I got into her show Las Vegas, mainly because of the storylines and I honestly enjoyed the male actors performances better than the females generally (who doesn't love Jimmy Caan). I used to really appreciate Nikki Cox's figure, for a thin girl, but she just turned into a skeleton on that show. Vanessa was the exception--really found her alluring, and she sure as Hell would look amazing with some added curves. 

Also--I recall one episode involving a company picnic, with games involved....Vanessa's character had a legendary capacity to eat, and decimated a big guy in a hot dog eating competition. Don't know if it ever got mentioned again, but it definitely suggests fantasy fodder.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 11, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Britney become fat and happy.


 
For someone like her those terms are mutually exclusive, but, then, they are probably that for almost if not everyone listed here = P.

Lindsay Lohan. She was quite the looker before she decided losing weight made her "wholesome", and she could've used more even at her normal-looking weight. Not too much, mind you, but she would've looked sexy with a nice muffin top.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 13, 2008)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## luvfanny (Jan 16, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> This list is so sad  So many beautiful women getting smaller and smaller, vanishing before our eyes.



What is it with Madison Avenue and Hollywood?? They destroy feminine beauty with their relentless skinny mentality!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it any more!"


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 17, 2008)

i'd love to see these two blondes to gain about 50lbs more:eat2:




hayden....whatever her last name is...the heroes girl :smitten:




miranda lambert


----------



## Cool Yin (Feb 24, 2008)

Lauren Graham, just 20 pounds.


----------



## Blackbean (Feb 25, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> I was gonna say claire richards, but its seems like she beat me to it.


Hate to pop your balloon but shes pregnant...


----------



## GordoNegro (Feb 26, 2008)

Kirstie Alley so she's stop torturing folk with more Jenny Craig ads..lol j/k...though it is suprising Jenny is not in her own commercials like she used to be.

I would say Janet Jackson, as it just seems so natural to her as she has to literally work so hard to appear on those album covers platinum selling or not.


----------



## dreistein (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, Pam Grier has got it!

I didnt like her too much so far, but her new looks kick ass!:eat2:


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Feb 28, 2008)

def down w/ rachael ray. even as she is, i think she is soooo sexy.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 1, 2008)

For those who have not seen the Amy Winehouse transformation (the "before" pic is the one on the right)...


----------



## prickly (Mar 1, 2008)

.........yes, i get it.........the before emaciation and after emaciation shots......??????? (*shudder)


----------



## cl6672 (Mar 8, 2008)

Keira Knightley with a couple hundred pounds :wubu: :eat1:


----------



## cl6672 (Mar 8, 2008)

Keira Knightley with a couple hundred pounds :wubu: :eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## cl6672 (Mar 8, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> For those who have not seen the Amy Winehouse transformation (the "before" pic is the one on the right)...



she was much hotter b4!!


----------



## morepushing13 (Mar 8, 2008)

take a look at lisa marie presley, she is pregnant now but she had started to gain before that...


----------



## LEGEND (Mar 9, 2008)

Personally, a lot :

Beyonce - 120 kg.
Shakira - 120 kg.
Mickey James [WWE divas] - 140 kg.
Elisabetta Canalis [Italian Diva] - 160 kg.

And many more.


----------



## IrishBard (Mar 9, 2008)

Tarja Tururen out of nightwish. 

Full beautiful singing voice, backed up by a full beautiful hourglass figure. She'll either be forced back into nightwish, or they'll be crying for her to return!


----------



## DrFeeder (Mar 9, 2008)

She's got too small a frame to gain a lot, but 30 lbs or so would be fantastic! 

View attachment olga.jpg


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

Would love to see Scarlet Johanson or Elisha Cuthbert at 400+!!! That would be amazing


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 16, 2008)

Alyson Hannigan and Cobie Smulders could each use a good 300 pounds


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 1, 2008)

vida guerra








ID love to see her gain, her ass would prob get huge (deff shelf ass):wubu:


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 1, 2008)

cl6672 said:


> Keira Knightley with a couple hundred pounds :wubu: :eat1::eat1::eat1:


Its Funny cause i remember reading somewhere that she wanted to gain like alot


----------



## corbinFA (Apr 1, 2008)

Naomi Watts. You know, that girl that was on King Kong? OMG...if she had some chub I would die!


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 1, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> Its Funny cause i remember reading somewhere that she wanted to gain like alot


Not exactly: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20039423,00.html


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 1, 2008)

Blackbean said:


> Not exactly: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20039423,00.html



http://www.celebitchy.com/3755/keira_knightley_wants_to_gain_weight/


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 2, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> http://www.celebitchy.com/3755/keira_knightley_wants_to_gain_weight/


Well its nice to know she doesn't want to be anorexic but that doesn't particually mean she wants to gain 100 lbs (or 50 even), I still say its wishful thinking.


----------



## jennabelle (Apr 2, 2008)

eightyseven said:


> Marilyn Monroe was gorgeous... but I'd love to see what she would have looked like had she been a much larger woman. Just a thought.



She'd look a lot like Anna Nicole Smith at her fattest. 

I'd love to see Kate Winslet get real big! She's considered a "plus size" celebrity with is fucking BS....but man, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Silversnake418 (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd say Emma Watson, becasue I think she is gorgeous now!


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 10, 2008)

do not know if anyone has said her yet, but Ellen Paige


----------



## Adrian (Apr 11, 2008)

My number one choice would be Tracy Edmons (Baby Face's ex)!


----------



## hortoen (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you remember Ocampa Kes from Star Trek Voyager?

I couldn't believe it's her when I saw the attached pics.
Sometimes dreams become true. 

View attachment ocampa1.jpg


View attachment ocampa2.jpg


View attachment ocampa3.jpg


View attachment ocampa5.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 20, 2008)

hortoen said:


> Do you remember Ocampa Kes from Star Trek Voyager?
> 
> I couldn't believe it's her when I saw the attached pics.
> Sometimes dreams become true.


Now that is quite the transformation. She must have gone through the Eating Stage of the Elogium. 

Those curves and that voice full of ear honey? double win.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 20, 2008)

A Host of Celebs

Beyonce Knowles 
Tyra Banks
Racheal Ray
Jessica Simpson 
Tracy Edmond


----------



## S13Drifter (Nov 21, 2008)

Amanda Bines would be soooooo hot with an extra 120 pounds. :smitten:


----------



## Adrian (Nov 21, 2008)

Watching Grey's Anatomy, two women I would like to see with a good deal more weight Dr. Miranda Bailey played by actress Chandra Wilson and Dr. Callie Torres played by actress Sara Ramírez. They are attractive women with a few extra pounds of whom I would like to see as a true BBW.


----------



## bigirlover (Nov 21, 2008)

Kate Beckinsale, I think she's really cute even though she's a stick...

I have an odd attraction to Kirstie Alley from as far back as Cheers. I'd love to see her as a SSBBW. We all know she already loves to eat. 

Finally, Eva Mendes. I have a feeling she'd look alot like Panterra, which would be great!


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 21, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> As my friend Tamara would say... "Me, with a fresh dye job."


I endorse your choice!


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 21, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I would prefer a much fatter Christina Ricci. I so miss her natural bustiness. Seeing her now looking like Skeletor is just painful.


Agreed, your comment hits true.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 21, 2008)

hortoen said:


> Do you remember Ocampa Kes from Star Trek Voyager?
> 
> I couldn't believe it's her when I saw the attached pics.
> Sometimes dreams become true.


Those are hot. Thank you.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 21, 2008)

SilkyAngela said:


> I would fatten Reese Witherspoon and the world would be glad I did. She has such a lovely smile and bright eyes. It just pains me to see those eyes sunken the way they are.
> 
> One other, I would fatten Gwen Stephani, she is so freakin stylish already, and she is a little on the teeny side up top, but fill in her belly and hips and butt to make a pear shape, she would be to die for! :smitten:


Frankly, I think you are perfect. I love your pictures. I like your blog.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 21, 2008)

Tarella said:


> I was captain of the Volleyball team for 3 years, Captain of the Basketball team for two years, played Badminton, Soccer, Baseball, Hockey, and Swim team member. In Grade 11 I won 2nd in a total school fitness assessment. My boyfriend at the time won 1st. Pretty good for a girl and a chubby one at that at the time  . I am sure quite a few of my friends had laughs about that at my last reunion last summer.
> 
> Funny thing is, now I feel so much more confident and assured of myself and I find it hard to consider getting in shape again because I am so content, though healthwise I think I have to at least try. Hope you have a great weekend too Jake.
> 
> ...


I understand what you say. I feel the same about myself.


----------



## hortoen (Nov 21, 2008)

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> Those are hot. Thank you.



glad you like them,
two more pics attached


----------



## JoeFA (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheryl Cole, she's so hot now, imagine what she would be like with some fat on her?!


----------



## curt (Dec 10, 2008)

As for "transformations", Jennifer Lien was the mother of a 10 month-old at the time of the 7/03 convention shot. Her last film credit was also from that year (as a voice actress.) When is the leather vest shot from?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 10, 2008)

Angelina Jolie
Jenna Fischer
Naomi Watts
Ellen Page
Elizabeth Banks

...that's my top five skinny celebrity crushes. I think. Yes.


----------



## hortoen (Dec 11, 2008)

curt said:


> When is the leather vest shot from?



Sorry, I don't know. Maybe the pics are already a bit older.


----------



## collared Princess (Dec 11, 2008)

I wish that Carnie Wilson would put her weight back on..she was soooo hot fat..I have a big time crush on her...sigh....:eat1:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd want to fatten up Ariana Huffington.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Dec 11, 2008)

ok, bear with me now... I'm not a huge fan of the chick who plays Rory Gilmore, but have you noticed she's a bit of a pear? IF she gained 20 pounds, it'd all go to her hips and bum...and she's already beautiful so, personally, she'd be more attractive. :wubu:


----------



## Loki666 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd love to fatten Topanga up, that and Rosario Dawson.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 13, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> ok, bear with me now... I'm not a huge fan of the chick who plays Rory Gilmore, but have you noticed she's a bit of a pear? IF she gained 20 pounds, it'd all go to her hips and bum...and she's already beautiful so, personally, she'd be more attractive. :wubu:



Rory? That's Alexis Bledel.


----------



## rentahero (Dec 13, 2008)

Kimberly Guilfoyle.

http://foxyguilfoyle.typepad.com/my_weblog/


----------



## Maverick14120 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mandy Moore


----------



## melallensink (Dec 16, 2008)

Taronga Leela.... :wubu:

Even despite a certain hideous deformity.... 

Also the Wolf gal from Li'l Abner... 

Yes, I know I'm weird.


----------



## agrixfred (Dec 24, 2008)

http://photos.exposay.com/Beyonce/photo/367470/


Beyonce Knowles ....!!


----------



## jporourke1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Russ2d said:


> A fun question to all the FA/Feeders,
> 
> Which female celebrity would you want to see fattened up? Who do you think would make a gorgeous fat woman if relieved from their god-awful  thin state?
> 
> ...



I would love to fatten Dr. Laura. I'd love to see her at 550 pounds still as preachy as ever. As she gained weight her diatribes would grow in frequency.


----------



## largehipslover (Dec 26, 2008)

I would love to see a bigger Christina Ricci. She is really beautiful and curvy (well she was) and I think she would look stunning with an extra 100 / 150 pounds.


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Dec 26, 2008)

Rachel McAdams, Jennifer Lopez, Sarah Palin and Leah Remini.


----------



## AussieDude (Dec 26, 2008)

Drew Barrymore, Renee Zelwigger, Ricki Lake and Jessica Alba all 550+


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 27, 2008)

Ahhhh I love how my thread is still going after all this time 

Drew Barrymore is a must... I would fatten her till she was 350lbs...hmmm, no 400+lbs of wonderful feminine fat! That would make me happy yep... I've always liked her and I think she'd make a great SSBBW.

And just on principle alone I'd force feed Angelina Jolie to at least 200lbs just because I am so sick of seeing her scrawny ass everywhere I go.


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Dec 27, 2008)

I should of added how much weight I would have the celebs gain but first, that Angelina Jolie comment was cute! Actually Angelina would look much better heavier, at least 200-pounds if not more. The weight for the celebs I picked, Rachel McAdams 225-pounds, Jennifer Lopez 250-pounds, Sarah Palin 300 -pounds if not a little more, and Leah Remini 250-pounds.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Jan 23, 2009)

Gwyneth Paltrow. She revels in her thinness so it would be doubly satisfying to add about three hundred pounds to her figure!


----------



## bouncy (Jan 23, 2009)

Courtney Cox is a good candidate.


----------



## dan (Jan 24, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> A fun question to all the FA/Feeders,
> 
> Which female celebrity would you want to see fattened up? Who do you think would make a gorgeous fat woman if relieved from their god-awful  thin state?
> 
> ...


How about a chubby Maria Bartiromo.Now she's Hot.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 24, 2009)

1. Beyonce Knowles
2. Rachael Ray
3. Paula Deen - Already a Southern Cook
4. Pamela Anderson
5. Jessica Simpson
6. Thandie Newton-too thin


----------



## Mathias (Jan 24, 2009)

Alex Whitt of MSNBC would look so hot at 400 pounds~


----------



## hortoen (Jan 26, 2009)

Let's go away from wishfull thinking to reality
and take attention to Lia Crucet who is a very famous singer
in Argentina for many many years now.
She started her carreer quite slim started to gain in the late 90s
and got really fat recently.And the best is that she didn't have a problem to show it off. See attached pics from the beginning of her carreer, 1998,2006,2007 and 2008. She reminds me totally on ANS. 

View attachment LC_b4.jpg


View attachment LC_1998.jpg


View attachment lc_2006.jpg


View attachment lc_2007.jpg


View attachment LC_2008_early.jpg


----------



## Eden (Jan 26, 2009)

Sandra Bullock and Scarlett Johansson

:wubu:


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 26, 2009)

I was looking at movies that are coming out soon and one called "He's Just Not That Into You" caught my eye because it stars Scarlett Johannson, Drew Barrymore, Jennifer Aniston, and Jennifer Connelly (all potential super hot BBWs)

Well, looking at the production photos (off of Yahoo) I couldn't believe how scrawny they all looked- each one had obviously lost (even more) weight. It's awful, In some pictures together they look like rows of skeletons... Jennifer Connelly looks so bad she is starting to resemble a transvestite and I think has a true disorder. Scarlett looks the best but is obviously on the same road as the others now. And what did one poster (a sad creature named Otto) have to say about the production photos? 

"Good for Scarlett, in a movie by Woody, that won a Golden Globe, AND she has lost that huge butt."

A great example of how ridiculous our culture has become I think. ANYWAY, I would set up emergency rooms at Russ's Fat Farm  (guaranteed to fatten up any woman) for each actress. And I would take extra special care of poor Jennifer Connelly- she would get the deluxe 10 month stay package with lots of great food and MANY desserts with each meal (giant cheesecakes, trays of brownies -with milk of course, etc..) I wouldn't release them until each was at least 200lbs of feminine fat :eat1: and had Hollywood's hold over them completely broken.

I can dream can't I?


----------



## nocturnal33 (Jan 26, 2009)

Keira Knightley. She's even given interviews that she wishes she wasn't so waifish. Wouldn't even have to be something ridiculou, 30 or 40 would be ideal on her frame.

Robin Meade.

the most STUNNING news anchor in the history of new anchors. Someone feed that midwestern girl, my god what a smile.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 26, 2009)

Penelope Cruz. And the girl who played Gogo in Kill Bill.


----------



## Matt L. (Jan 27, 2009)

Tell you how I'd like to see get chubby, Denise Austin.


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 28, 2009)

Jennifer Tilly

Horror/Scream queen, bewbs, poker....
omg.
:wubu:

only improvement I could ever see... MOAR of her.


*creepy laugh*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 28, 2009)

Wasn't she bigger at one time?

Or was that just the boobs?

Lessee, famous women I'd like to fatten? I know - all of them.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 28, 2009)

Liv Tyler. she's got serious fat-tential.
and her sister would look great with some added flesh, too.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 29, 2009)

Flo, the Progressive Insurance girl played by Stephanie Courtney. Lot of people find her annoying, but I'm enthralled by her! :wubu: I want to feed her pastries all day to fatten her up and enhance her beauty. I actually am more turned on by her when she is wearing the heavy make-up and acting as the character then I am when I see the actress in other roles. With the make-up she reminds me of a friend of mine who was fat, but lost weight and is now skinny. 

View attachment proginsuroo7.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the three teen witches from The Craft (Fairuza Balk, Robin Tunney and Neve Campbell) would have been ever more delicious with a little more weight.

I recall Fairuza being a little bit meatier in (groan) The Waterboy. Either way, hoo-aaah


----------



## circeenoir (Jan 29, 2009)

I think Anne Hathaway would look lovely with more meat on her.


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 3, 2009)

Anne Hathaway would look exceptionally more attractive if she was chubby, Kate Hudson as well. I'm a vintage film fan and with that in mind, here's a trio from Hollywood's Golden Era; Jane Russell, Linda Darnel and Dorothy Lamour.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Feb 3, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> Flo, the Progressive Insurance girl played by Stephanie Courtney. Lot of people find her annoying, but I'm enthralled by her! :wubu: I want to feed her pastries all day to fatten her up and enhance her beauty. I actually am more turned on by her when she is wearing the heavy make-up and acting as the character then I am when I see the actress in other roles. With the make-up she reminds me of a friend of mine who was fat, but lost weight and is now skinny.



Thats genius


----------



## braindeadhead (Feb 3, 2009)

Nicole Richie for her own health and well-being..

And Jessica Simpson looks amazing...


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Feb 3, 2009)

I have decided Elizabeth Banks would look nice with about 50 pounds on her, hell yea


----------



## melallensink (Feb 4, 2009)

Jillian Michaels.

Although more for prankish reasons.


----------



## Heavyfan02 (Feb 6, 2009)

Kim Kardashian, definitely.

I'm happy enough with her now, imagine another 20 or 30 pounds :smitten:


----------



## Russ2d (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh yes, but 20 or 30 isn't going to cut it with me, imagine a 3 or 400 pound Kim... :wubu:


----------



## Heavyfan02 (Feb 9, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Oh yes, but 20 or 30 isn't going to cut it with me, imagine a 3 or 400 pound Kim... :wubu:



I can't even comprehend how great an image that would be


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Feb 10, 2009)

Heavyfan02 said:


> Kim Kardashian, definitely.
> 
> I'm happy enough with her now, imagine another 20 or 30 pounds :smitten:



It always seems like I forget to think of the obvious ones lulz


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 11, 2009)

Heavyfan02 said:


> Kim Kardashian, definitely.
> 
> I'm happy enough with her now, imagine another 20 or 30 pounds :smitten:


Is that all-over weight or just the ass?


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 12, 2009)

Believe it or not, back when I was in high school (00-04) I always wanted to see Kirstie Alley balloon up and it actually happened, albiet briefly.

So, since I got good luck karma with this sort of thing...I'm channeling my energy to hopefully see the day where Sara Ramirez from Grey's Anatomy bulges out of her bikini ;-)


----------



## shin_moyseku (Feb 13, 2009)

honestly my fantasy was made true when i saw the Anna Nicole Show, i always wanted to see herself fat


----------



## Heavyfan02 (Feb 13, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Is that all-over weight or just the ass?



All over for sure


----------



## kilchsgray (Feb 16, 2009)

Two from the world of commercials --

The Asian-American gal from the Hydroxy Cut ad, who should've gained 52 lbs rather than lost...

The gray-eyed, statuesqe woman from the Yellowbook ads (tattoo removal and more recently 'little black dress') who would look wonderful with about a hundred more, evenly distributed...


----------



## joeslaven (Feb 16, 2009)

when i was younger,i would picture how girls would look if they was fat.for me,none looked prettier then shannen doherty did.


----------



## Teecher (Feb 17, 2009)

Jenna Von Oy, from that show "The Parkers"

Yeardley Smith, from "The Tracy Ullman Show" (She's now the voice of Lisa Simpson on 'The Simpsons')

Tasha Destiny, a web model.

:smitten:LINA SANTOS:smitten:, Iris Chacon, & Lyn May - All 80's Spanish films stars. (And quite shapely, too )

Get back to me.

Teecher


----------



## melallensink (Feb 19, 2009)

'80s vintage Dale Bozzio or Annie Lennox.

Tilda Swinton's Witch of Narnia,


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

joeslaven said:


> when i was younger,i would picture how girls would look if they was fat.for me,none looked prettier then shannen doherty did.



Shannen Doherty would be a very good choice...


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

Directly from my personal fovourites' chart:

KATY PERRY: Since i first saw her, I wondered would she would look like at 400+ pounds. That would be more or less 4 times the size she is, judging by eye... And the result... :wubu:






PAZ VEGA: I once saw her in a Spanish movie (Dime Que Sì, 2004). She looks like Ziva David from NCIS, don't you think? 





JULIANA MOREIRA: Brazilian starlette. She is pretty famous in Italy. Personally, I found she has a pretty face, but far too skinny. She would be just gorgeous with another hundredth pounds on her frame.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

hortoen said:


> no no, not all women getting smaller and smaller.
> Pam Grier is just going in the other direction:eat2:



I've noticed this too. She wasn't bad when she was small. But when you see her in the third season of L Word... :wubu:


----------



## melallensink (Mar 3, 2009)

Thinking old school:

Janet & Chrissy
Jennifer & Bailey
Mary Ann & Ginger
Kei & Yuri

Kei just made me think of that paragon of feminine beauty: the dyed and tarted-up spiky-haired New Wave gamine from the turn of the '80s. Although XBE would almost be more fun with those. Or some TF to an elf or nekomimi.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2009)

Janet Reno and Margret Thacher.


----------



## Matt L. (Mar 8, 2009)

I thought of a few others from Hollywood's golden era to consider; Thelma Todd, Rita Hayworth and Jean Harlow. I think had Harlow not died so young, she would have eventually blossomed into a fuller figure character actress.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Mar 8, 2009)

she was hot before but WOW she is hot as a fat girl! she's amazing!



hortoen said:


> Let's go away from wishfull thinking to reality
> and take attention to Lia Crucet who is a very famous singer
> in Argentina for many many years now.
> She started her carreer quite slim started to gain in the late 90s
> and got really fat recently.And the best is that she didn't have a problem to show it off. See attached pics from the beginning of her carreer, 1998,2006,2007 and 2008. She reminds me totally on ANS.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Mar 8, 2009)

Kim is a cutie and her bottom heavy physique just begs to be fattened...she's kind of a greedy guts and would be so fun to feed and fatten up...at 300+ lbs she'd have a shelf butt that could balance several drinks and at 400+ be a tanned, meaty successor to such awesome bbws as brie brown, Gwen, and Velvet, to name a few.

if she'd just give up and let herself become the big, fat healthy girl she could with her wealth, she'd be amazing....and as a plus be able to crush Paris Hilton with her mighty weight!



Russ2d said:


> Oh yes, but 20 or 30 isn't going to cut it with me, imagine a 3 or 400 pound Kim... :wubu:


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 9, 2009)

Hilary Duff would be a stunning fatty.


----------



## Kbbig (Mar 12, 2009)

Allow me to re-introduce this name into the thread: Kelly Clarkson. She's always been "chubby" according to Hollywood standards, yet I've always wished for something more. She looked pretty darn big on AI last night, so I'd like to see her continue on her journey to overwhelming thickness. :smitten:

Also, check this out. http://tinyurl.com/kellythick. Seems like a possibility in the future.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 16, 2009)

Amy Winehouse  ....

Oh and Kira Nightly, off the top of my head


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 3, 2009)

Rachel Weisz....the chick from the first 2 Mummies


----------



## Heavyfan02 (Apr 4, 2009)

Karina Hart. She does some porn type things online. She went through a bit of a chunky phase, but to add on to that would be great :eat1:


----------



## fabeantownluver (Apr 12, 2009)

i would cast my vote for rachel ray!!


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Apr 12, 2009)

Well first off, all of the trainers on "The Biggest Loser" should gain some weight. I'm sick like that. I watch that show and snack. It is a total guilty pleasure. 

Recently, I was watching a movie and I said, "that chick is pretty, but she could stand to put on a few pounds." Now I can't remember who it was at all. I think that about a lot of women though. Especially the ones who are nearly anorexic. 

Have you seen Kelly Clarkson lately? She's gotten wider and she's apparently unabashed about the whole thing. I find her a lot more appealing with curves.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 13, 2009)

Based on that Kathy Ireland picture from People, I would have to say more belly, please.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Apr 13, 2009)

fabeantownluver said:


> i would cast my vote for rachel ray!!




You know, shortly after she got married, she seemed to put on a few pounds. Then she became a daytime TV show hostess and seems to not eat anything she cooks. I know she loves food, so cmon Rach, eat up!


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 15, 2009)

How about those painfully thin women who are members of the music group Celtic Women?


----------



## fabeantownluver (Apr 24, 2009)

it is too bad, apparently rachel sold out, i have heard she goes up and down alot so hopefully she will go back up for our viewing pleasure!!


----------



## fa_oop_north (Apr 28, 2009)

Zooey Deschanel / Katy Perry :eat2:


----------



## Bluebird (May 6, 2009)

comperic2003 said:


> I was gonna say claire richards, but its seems like she beat me to it.



I love her with the extra weight on it a shame claire is losing the weight.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 7, 2009)

I really would like to see Kirstie Alley diss Jenny Craig and put on a little...

nevermind.


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 28, 2009)

Megan fox is wicked hot. Only if that booty got alooot fatttter. "Can I ride you home.":happy: Sam from _Transfomers._




I think she's way to skinny. She should of put on at least 50 lbs for transformers. None of the girls in my school came close to bein that skinny.


----------



## jporourke1 (Jun 28, 2009)

It would be interesting to imagine Dr. Laura as a member of the dimensions 500 club. John O'Rourke


----------



## fattyjiggly (Jul 4, 2009)

Kim Kardashian, Mila Kunis, Pamela Anderson, just some of my fantasies...:wubu:


----------



## cl6672 (Jul 7, 2009)

i'd love to see Reese Witherspoon and Natile Portman at least 340 lbs each :wubu::happy:


----------



## JimboÂ° (Jul 7, 2009)

Sophia Bush...:wubu:


----------



## Mr. 23 (Jul 7, 2009)

cl6672 said:


> Reese Witherspoon



I'm glad I'm not the only person who's thought of that.


----------



## absolutejohnbyron (Jul 24, 2009)

I would love to fatten Lesley Anne Machado, the beautiful actress/model in the red blouse from the Rosetta Stone TV commercial.


----------



## jporourke1 (Jul 24, 2009)

n Lesley Anne Machadotogether with Dr.Laura. Then I'd like to engage in a pee in bed session with both of them.


----------



## absolutejohnbyron (Jul 29, 2009)

I would also love to fatten Genevieve Gorder, the barefoot blond interior designer from the TV show "Trading Spaces."


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 29, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> Flo, the Progressive Insurance girl played by Stephanie Courtney. Lot of people find her annoying, but I'm enthralled by her! :wubu: I want to feed her pastries all day to fatten her up and enhance her beauty. I actually am more turned on by her when she is wearing the heavy make-up and acting as the character then I am when I see the actress in other roles. With the make-up she reminds me of a friend of mine who was fat, but lost weight and is now skinny.



I agree 100% good sir! :bow:


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd love to see Britney at like 300+ pounds hehehe...I think she's got the perfect face that would just be so damn cute if she was a fatty


----------



## jporourke1 (Jul 30, 2009)

how about britny at 550 LB. jporourke1


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 30, 2009)

jporourke1 said:


> how about britny at 550 LB. jporourke1



sure, that would work too


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 31, 2009)

hmm thats tough mabey JoJo


----------



## Kbbig (Aug 1, 2009)

I still like the idea of Kelly Clarkson getting _much_ fatter, but I have a new one: Leslie Mann. She's so damn cute! If only she weren't so rail thin, maybe 200, 300 pounds fatter, she'd be my dream girl. :smitten:

Freakin' Apatow...


----------



## simark1931 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd like to register a vote for Kate from Lost!!! All those scenes of her in her bra would be sooooooooooo much more fun if she wasn't so flippin skinny!!!


----------



## hamburger_helper (Sep 19, 2009)

zooey deschanel looks like she could carry 500 pounds very well. :smitten:


----------



## bbwbelover (Nov 3, 2009)

Keira knightly is one of my favourite actresses, her face, eye's mainly are just stunning. She's so skinny even a couple of pounds would show, 50lbs extra would be great!


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 3, 2009)

bbwbelover said:


> Keira knightly is one of my favourite actresses, her face, eye's mainly are just stunning. She's so skinny even a couple of pounds would show, 50lbs extra would be great!


Yeah I guess 50 would put her up to being just mildly underweight.


----------



## fat_elf (Nov 4, 2009)

I have to agree that seeing Christina Ricci gain would be incredible.:smitten: Especially since, being quite short, she would show it well. As seen with Kes :smitten: gaining.


----------



## bbwbelover (Nov 4, 2009)

Blackbean said:


> Yeah I guess 50 would put her up to being just mildly underweight.



Yeah, that's a morph the wrong way! No Even though I enjoy the fuller figure, I think she's just captivating. Perhaps at least 100lbs just to start with then!


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 6, 2009)

I really should have looked up her name, but the actress who plays Fiona on "Burn Notice." She has what I call a template body, meaning it's the basis for a great body, but needs to be fleshed out to be really hot. She's so small-framed, even a few pounds would be an improvement. Maybe 30-50# to start with.


----------



## Russ2d (Nov 10, 2009)

For some reason today I really want to fatten Drew Barrymore up to 400-500lbs or so... I think she'd make a great (and fun) SSBBW


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Nov 11, 2009)

Michelle Monaghan would look AMAZING with an extra hundred pounds on her!


----------



## flashfeeder (Nov 16, 2009)

This is probably a little obscure, but I've always wanted to see Samantha Brown from the Travel Channel become a lot softer and fuller. Perhaps someday the Travel Channel will do a cross promotional thing and have Samantha guest host Man vs. Food for a couple weeks. A few eating challenges would help her on her way.






Here's the link to her Wikipedia page if the image doesn't work.

http://topic.slsknet.org/topic.php?topic=765


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Sarah Palin 

View attachment sarahpalin_200908_477x600_7_edited-1.jpg


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 27, 2009)

I love stuffin' Rashida Jones, though her new doo is really horrible.


----------



## nocturnal33 (Nov 28, 2009)

Cathrine Bell. Stunning.


----------



## wolfpersona (Nov 28, 2009)

flashfeeder said:


> This is probably a little obscure, but I've always wanted to see Samantha Brown from the Travel Channel become a lot softer and fuller. Perhaps someday the Travel Channel will do a cross promotional thing and have Samantha guest host Man vs. Food for a couple weeks. A few eating challenges would help her on her way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah she needs weight stat.


----------



## flashfeeder (Nov 30, 2009)

Christina Hendricks from _Mad Men_. I just added her to a thread for who would you think would be heavier if they were not a celebrity, but the more I think on it the more I would like to help her along myself. It wouldn't have to be a lot I think another 50 pounds on her would look great.

Here's a link to a google search that shows some images.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=christina+hendricks&aq=0&oq=christina&aqi=g10


----------



## Blackbean (Dec 3, 2009)

Kiran Chetry? has anyone else noticed how sickly skinny shes gotten recently, what the hell? I think she ate a tapeworm... :-/
or maybe Stephanie Elam has been swiping her lunch


----------



## OLD-LOVE (Dec 3, 2009)

HALLEY BERRY WEIGHING ABOUT 225LB.:eat2:


----------



## Satsurou (Dec 14, 2009)

The first one I can think of is Kristin Kreuk


----------



## melallensink (Dec 20, 2009)

Today I was fanta-sizing about Morena Baccarin in her gamine from space mode plus a few hundred pounds.

Then my mind wondered over to an upsized Jeri Ryan in 7of9 mode. Stretch out that neoprene until she looks like the Michelin Man with bewbs.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 21, 2009)

melallensink said:


> Today I was fanta-sizing about Morena Baccarin in her gamine from space mode plus a few hundred pounds.



You mean "Adria" from Stargate SG-1? Oh, well. Being the only Ori in the universe needs a body capable enough to contain it. xD


----------



## Jigen (Dec 21, 2009)

Satsurou said:


> The first one I can think of is Kristin Kreuk



Nice choice.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 21, 2009)

LEGEND said:


> Personally, a lot :
> 
> Elisabetta Canalis [Italian Diva] - 160 kg.



"Diva"?...


----------



## Jigen (Dec 21, 2009)

wolfpersona said:


> Megan fox is wicked hot. Only if that booty got alooot fatttter. "Can I ride you home.":happy: Sam from _Transfomers._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She should gain at least her actual body weight.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 21, 2009)

Blackbean said:


> Yeah I guess 50 would put her up to being just mildly underweight.



I hope this is a morph...


----------



## flashfeeder (Dec 22, 2009)

I got a couple more celebs who I think could use their diets supplemented with excess calories. 

Michelle Beadle is pretty obscure, if you don't get ESPN2 you probably don't know her (see link to some pictures below), but I think she would be really cute with a few more bulges.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQsAQwAA

Less obscure is Lady Gaga who has kind of grown on me after seeing her Bad Romance video, but who I think would really benefit from fifty extra pounds.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 23, 2009)

Not really attracted to her now....but if she put on 50 I'd say Bitty Schram would look gorgeous to me


----------



## ugeazz (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd like to fatten her about 200 lbs more cause all her fat goes to her ass and thighs!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 18, 2010)

ugeazz said:


> I'd like to fatten her about 200 lbs more cause all her fat goes to her ass and thighs!



Could you imagine what that would look like?


----------



## feeder (Jan 19, 2010)

the english comic dawn french is already ssbbw.i think she would be a absolute dream if immobilzed.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sarah Rue is about to embark on Jenny Craig.

She's headed in the wrong direction.

And playing sexy food games with her could be some serious fun!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 20, 2010)

Reese Witherspoon 

+ 25 pounds @ minimum.

All I can say is that she was hot in the early 90's--now she is teh anoriX Jae Leno.


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy (Jan 24, 2010)

Kelly Clarkson<3 she looks so much cuter when shes chubby.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2010)

I would love to fatten Beyonce and Alicia Keys.


----------



## Kbbig (Jan 29, 2010)

OhLaLaSoSexy said:


> Kelly Clarkson<3 she looks so much cuter when shes chubby.



I am in 100% accordance with this statement. Kelly Clarkson would be the sexiest thing were she to let herself go (even more than she has) and balloon out. That cute butt would just get so much better.


----------



## Russ2d (Feb 7, 2010)

Megan Fox with at least 50lbs more, hmmm, make that 100!


----------



## Blackbean (Feb 7, 2010)

Russ2d said:


> Megan Fox with at least 50lbs more, hmmm, make that 100!


The question is: Would she be over a 100lbs. if she gained 50?


----------



## Jigen (Feb 8, 2010)

Fattitude1 said:


> Sarah Rue is about to embark on Jenny Craig.
> 
> She's headed in the wrong direction.
> 
> And playing sexy food games with her could be some serious fun!



She has lost a lot of weight in these years, She has lost the right direction years ago, Fattitude. ^_^




OhLaLaSoSexy said:


> Kelly Clarkson<3 she looks so much cuter when shes chubby.



I agree with you, LaLa.



chicken legs said:


> I would love to fatten Beyonce and Alicia Keys.



Nice choice. They would look really great!



Russ2d said:


> Megan Fox with at least 50lbs more, hmmm, make that 100!



She would be the sexiest woman in Hollywood.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 8, 2010)

The lady from the Rosetta Stone commercials. :wubu:


----------



## Russ2d (Feb 11, 2010)

Kirstie Alley to gain enough weight so she'll shut the hell up about it and just be wonderfully fat!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thin or fat - I just don't like Megan Fox.

Now, Meghan McCain:wubu: Let her put on some weight:smitten:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 13, 2010)

Blackbean said:


> Kiran Chetry? has anyone else noticed how sickly skinny shes gotten recently, what the hell? I think she ate a tapeworm... :-/
> or maybe Stephanie Elam has been swiping her lunch



Yeah. It's because she left Fox.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 14, 2010)

I keep having dreams about Tina Fey... at 300lbs


----------



## KFD (Feb 16, 2010)

Rachel Ray... Yummmmm...


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 16, 2010)

I would like to fatten up speed skaters..both male and female...yummm:eat2:


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Michelle Malkin = 200-pounds, Mary Katherine Ham = 250 - pounds and Megyn Kelly = 250-pounds. and Sarah Palin, 300-pounds


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 15, 2010)

Old school:

Marilyn Monroe, Bettie Page, Jayne Mansfield, Jane Russell, Liz Taylor

New School: 

Christina Hendricks, Dita Von Teese, Selma Hayek, Scarlett Johansenn.


----------

